# Just received rejection e-mail, heartbroken



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

So I just got the e-mail, saying they are not going to process my application for permanent residency any further. I am heartbroken.

Really love Canada now and forced to go back to Belfast  

I really want to live there and because I don't have many qualifications on paper I'm screwed. 2 Questions, can anyone offer any alternatives for a 25 year old single guy who has worked since he was 16 and never claimed welfare or anything (in the UK or Canada). Can I appeal their decision or is it final based on the below:

</snip>
This refers to your application for permanent residence in Canada as a Federal Skilled Worker. I have now completed the assessment of your application and have determined that you are not eligible for processing in this category for the following reason(s):

The Minister of Citizenship and Immigration issued Instructions which were published in the Canada Gazette on June 26, 2010. Only applicants who meet the criteria specified in these Ministerial Instructions are eligible to be processed in the Federal Skilled Worker class.

Although you have indicated that you have Arranged Employment, the type of work permit you hold does not meet the requirements of Regulation 82(2)a or the exemption requirements of Regulation 82(2)b of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act (IRPA).

Since you did not provide evidence that you have work experience in the listed occupations, you do not meet the requirements of the Ministerial Instructions and your application is not eligible for processing

Subsections 87.3(2)-(3) are the pertinent sections of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act:
The processing of applications and requests is to be conducted in a manner that, in the opinion of the Minister, will best support the attainment of the immigration goals established by the Government of Canada.
…the Minister may give instructions with respect to the processing of applications and requests, including instructions
(a) establishing categories of applications or requests to which the instructions apply;
(b) establishing an order, by category or otherwise, for the processing of applications or requests;
(c) setting the number of applications or requests, by category or otherwise, to be processed in any year; and
(d) providing for the disposition of applications and requests, including those made subsequent to the first application or request.

The processing fee and, if applicable, the Right of Permanent Residence Fee that you paid are refundable. You will receive a cheque within eight to twelve weeks OR if you paid by credit card you will receive a credit on the credit card provided within eight to twelve weeks.

The refund cheque will be sent to the address provided in your application. If you have changed your address please advise us immediately of the new address. Address changes should be faxed to (902) 270-3561. PLEASE NOTE THIS FAX IS ONLY FOR ADDRESS CHANGES.

Note: 
Any requests made on the basis of humanitarian and compassionate grounds accompanying a Federal Skilled Worker application cannot be processed unless the application is otherwise eligible for processing under the Ministerial Instructions.

Any requests for positive substituted evaluation accompanying a Federal Skilled Worker application cannot be processed unless the application has met the minimum requirements outlined under Regulation 75(2).

There are many ways to immigrate to Canada. Although you have not satisfied the requirements to apply under the Federal Skilled Worker class, you may qualify under another category. To learn more about your options, visit Immigrating to Canada.

Thank you for your interest in Canada.
</snip>


----------



## BuffBuddha (Mar 12, 2011)

I would hire an immigration lawyer to help me jump the required hoops.


----------



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

BuffBuddha said:


> I would hire an immigration lawyer to help me jump the required hoops.


Hey BuffBuddha, 

Thanks for the Tip. Called an Immigration Lawyer on Friday, sent across rejection e-mail. He will be in contact this week. 

Any personal recommendations in Nova Scotia for a good Immigration Lawyer?


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Paul. Sorry, I can't help, but I just wanted to say that's a really tough break. I really hope you manage to stay. Good luck.


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

BuffBuddha said:


> I would hire an immigration lawyer to help me jump the required hoops.


Hi Paulmni

Sorry to hear your bad news, Immigration lawyers can help, but before you get one please please do your research, there are so many unscrupulous ones out there. I have met and heard of so many people getting ripped off for 1000's by these so called immigration lawyers/consultants. 
Check the cic.gc.ca website for a lawyer, they must be CIC registered, perhaps that should be a question you should ask a potential lawyer over the phone, before he starts charging you to see him.

I hope it all works out for you

Shazza151:ranger::ranger:


----------

